# Nikon D3300 - Best Book



## JBRoss (Apr 27, 2016)

I am a bit late to the game, but couldn't resist the cost/benefit ratio of the Nikon D3300 currently available so I bought one. I understand all the basics, ISO, A, P, S and M and I have used them on my Canon bridge camera. I have shot in RAW mode and would like to continue to do so as I use Lightroom to organize and edit my photos when necessary.

So...all that said, what is the best overall book that will give me some insight as to where everything is located on the camera, how best to use it in various modes, etc. I can fumble through trial and error, but I would like to short-circuit process if I can learn from others instead of via empirical practice.

Thanks for any advice you may have.

Regards,

J. Ross


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 27, 2016)

JBRoss said:


> I am a bit late to the game, but couldn't resist the cost/benefit ratio of the Nikon D3300 currently available so I bought one. I understand all the basics, ISO, A, P, S and M and I have used them on my Canon bridge camera. I have shot in RAW mode and would like to continue to do so as I use Lightroom to organize and edit my photos when necessary.
> 
> So...all that said, what is the best overall book that will give me some insight as to where everything is located on the camera, how best to use it in various modes, etc. I can fumble through trial and error, but I would like to short-circuit process if I can learn from others instead of via empirical practice.
> 
> ...



I just read the manual and still frequently bang my melon against the wall. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## charchri4 (Apr 28, 2016)

This ^ and get out and shoot!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 28, 2016)

The instruction manual.


----------



## Designer (Apr 28, 2016)

Check out Amazon books.  Personally, I never buy the "_____ for Dummies" books because they seem to have assumed that I'm a dummy.  There are other books specific to your camera model.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 28, 2016)

Might get more responses if this was in the Nikon forum and not the Pentax forum.


----------



## KmH (Apr 28, 2016)

JBRoss said:


> I am a bit late to the game, but couldn't resist the cost/benefit ratio of the Nikon D3300 currently available so I bought one. I understand all the basics, ISO, A, P, S and M and I have used them on my Canon bridge camera. I have shot in RAW mode and would like to continue to do so as I use Lightroom to organize and edit my photos when necessary.
> 
> So...all that said, what is the best overall book that will give me some insight as to where everything is located on the camera, how best to use it in various modes, etc. I can fumble through trial and error, but I would like to short-circuit process if I can learn from others instead of via empirical practice.
> 
> ...


Did you find the D3300 Reference Manual on the software disc?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2016)

THIS is likely the best book of its type on a consumer Nikon d-slr. Amazon.com: David Busch's Nikon D3300 Guide to Digital SLR Photography (9781305269781): David D. Busch: Books

Busch has written many such guides before the D3300 hit the streets.


----------



## JBRoss (Apr 29, 2016)

KmH said:


> JBRoss said:
> 
> 
> > I am a bit late to the game, but couldn't resist the cost/benefit ratio of the Nikon D3300 currently available so I bought one. I understand all the basics, ISO, A, P, S and M and I have used them on my Canon bridge camera. I have shot in RAW mode and would like to continue to do so as I use Lightroom to organize and edit my photos when necessary.
> ...




Yes, I have read the manual from cover to cover and I am familiar with SLRs so this wasn't that much of a transition. What I am looking for is a book to guide me in instances when it might be better to "dot this" rather than "do that."  Thanks for responding!


----------



## JBRoss (Apr 29, 2016)

SCraig said:


> Might get more responses if this was in the Nikon forum and not the Pentax forum.



You are absolutely correct and I thought I was in the Nikon thread. Oh, well! Thanks for letting me know. I will be more careful next time. J. Ross


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 29, 2016)

PM one of the mods and ask it be moved.


----------

